# Using vinegar to clean tank



## Jami (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm going to use white vinegar in my tank to clean & sanitize to get ready for me hatchling. How long should I leave it in there?

Thanks,
Jami


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 6, 2014)

Wipe it down really good, rinse well, and let it dry in the sun. I do this with light bleach water but vinegar is the same and prob safer. Switching my methods as well...


----------



## Jami (Jul 6, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Wipe it down really good, rinse well, and let it dry in the sun. I do this with light bleach water but vinegar is the same and prob safer. Switching my methods as well...


Thanks! I should've just asked you in the plant thread!! I'm putting everything in the sun tomorrow too. I've left the vinegar water in there to really be in there and now I've rinsed a few times with spray bottle. Sun is of course down now, lol. But that's what tomorrow afternoon is for.


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see baby pics


----------



## Jami (Jul 6, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Can't wait to see baby pics


I can't wait to post some! He's shipping tomorrow and should be here Tuesday. I can't wait. I see you're in ohio? I'm in PA. Are you a Steelers fan?


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am by default  my dad is from p.a.


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 7, 2014)

I bought a special reptile disinfectant, will definitely be sure to use your method next time, sounds a lot cheaper.

Bet your excited now!


----------



## Jami (Jul 7, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> I am by default  my dad is from p.a.


Yay!


----------



## Jami (Jul 7, 2014)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> I bought a special reptile disinfectant, will definitely be sure to use your method next time, sounds a lot cheaper.
> 
> Bet your excited now!


I'm so excited!!! Can't wait. Very nervous tho. Lots of people here say it works and it's been great. Soaked into terra cotta a bit too much so I have to soak it in more water and put it outside. Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 7, 2014)

I do use vinegar... doesn't smell at all in the end! Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Jami (Jul 7, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I do use vinegar... doesn't smell at all in the end! Good luck with your baby!


Thanks! I need it!


----------

